# Acer Aspire one Recovery



## huxi0 (10. September 2011)

Hallo, ich habe auf meinem Acer Aspire one D150 win 7 installiert. Die Recovery Partition besteht aber noch, das weiß ich. Da Win7 nicht so wirklich läuft, wollte ich wieder xp drauf machen und das mit Alt F10 machen. Das funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht so wie es beim letzten mal ging. D2D REcovery ist auf Enabled. Was muss ich denn im BIOS noch einstellen das es funktioniert?

---------------------EDIT------------------------------

Nun geht gar nichts mehr. Ich kann nicht mal mit ner Win XP CD instalieren.


----------



## PC Heini (11. September 2011)

Grüss Dich

Damit XP wieder funktioniert, musste format C machen. ( Bootsektor von Win7 muss überschrieben werden ). Sollte dies so auch nicht gehen, CHKDSK durchlaufen lassen.
Dies mal mein Vorschlag.


----------



## SE (12. September 2011)

Kenne das Problem und dessen Lösung :
Das Problem ist das Win7 beim Setup das ACTIVE-Flag der Platte auf die System-Partition verschiebt. Um das mit dem F10 aber machen zu können muss diesse ACTIVE-Flag wieder auf die Recovery-Partition. Warum ? Weil nicht das BIOS auf F10 reagiert sondern der BootLoader der Recovery ... wird kein F10 erkannt so startet dieser BootLoader die System-Partition.

Such dir mal ausm Netz : Acronis Partion Expert
Damit gehts am besten ... und die neueren Versionen haben auch unmengen an Tribern das es mit fast jedem Controler gehen sollte.
Dass du allerdings nicht mal von ner retail-Disc starten kannst wundert mich ... sicher das du im BIOS die Boot-Priority so geändert hast das erst das Drive anläuft bevor die HDD kommt ?


----------

